# Portugal



## Biculas (Oct 30, 2006)

Yesterday I participated in a raid, in Monchique Algarve-Portugal. It was 60 km's in the highest moutain in the Algarve. The raid was called "Raid BTT Monchique".
It was an excellent organization, with excellent trails and very nice landscape. I will leave here some photos, to share it with you.


















Warm up in the streets of the tipical village of Monchique.









The trails

































































































The first reenforcemente point..

















Back to the hills.

















































































































The second reenforcement point.

















A friend and me, I'm the one in red and blue.









A friend who had a bad crash.









Back to the trails, for the last 20 km's

























At the lunch.

















Hope you enjoy it

Biculas


----------



## Scribb (May 4, 2006)

Do you know if there are any good rides in the Azores? I'm spending a month there next summer, and trying to plan some rides... I hear the drivers are the worst in Europe, so I should stay off the roads....


----------



## Biculas (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi!
I am from the mainland Portugal, but for sure, Azores have the most beautyfull tracks and landscapes. Azores is not a very big island, but the landscape is awsome, so when you get there, grab a bike and ride all over the island.

Cheers

Roberto


----------



## amwalker (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone in the Azores?

I'm going to be stationed there in a month for about 2 years, does anyone know of any good trails, or an I on my own?

thanks,
Adam


----------

